

Wireless home automation wakes up - gongfudoi
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS3326204799.html

======
briztar
Analysts have been predicting Zigbee to take the automation (home and
industrial) world by storm for nearly 4 years now. I think it may be failing
because it has a hard time dealing with RF interference - it's a low power
DSSS radio in a world of high power WiFi and FHSS radios.

Hopefully the next-gen wireless standards like ISA-SP100 will make this a
reality.

